# LG's dual-core Optimus 2X Android phone coming to the UK



## editor (Dec 17, 2010)

Now this looks a tempting package and may well be my next phone if it lives up to its specs!

Plug it straight into your HD TV and you're off!

Key specifications: 
1Ghz Dual-core Processor (NVIDIA Tegra 2)
4-inch WVGA screen
8GB memory (up to 32GB via microSD)
1,500 mAh battery
8 megapixel rear camera and 1.3 megapixel front camera
HDMI mirroring
1080p MPEG-4/H.264 playback and recording

http://www.wirefresh.com/lg-unveils-dual-core-optimus-2x-android-phone-and-its-uk-bound/


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice specs indeed.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2010)

hmmm tempting, does it have a headphone socket? decent mp3 player?

dave


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2010)

Unless the pricing goes into the 'insane' category, then this is looking a lot, lot more interesting than the Nexus S. 

Being able to plug in a mobile straight into a TV is something I've been after for ages - no need to lug a laptop about for presentations!



kained&able said:


> hmmm tempting, does it have a headphone socket? decent mp3 player?


 Course it does. You can choose from a wide range of excellent MP3/media players on Android.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2010)

Hasn't that been done in Android before, then? There's been mobiles with TV-out for a while


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2010)

editor said:


> Unless the pricing goes into the 'insane' category, then this is looking a lot, lot more interesting than the Nexus S.
> 
> 
> 
> Course it does. You can choose from a wide range of excellent MP3/media players on Android.



fair enough saw no mention of it on the specs.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Hasn't that been done in Android before, then? There's been mobiles with TV-out for a while


Not in a package as stylish as this one!
I'm not sure how many have taken a regular HDMI cable either.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh that is nifty - an HDMI port on the actual phone? Lots to like there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks great, but I'd be reluctant to give up HTC Sense now.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 18, 2010)

If it ran stock Android, had a proper HD screen and wasn't made by LG I'd go for it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like I'll have a few decisions to make when I upgrade. I love iOS, but I also love gizmos and gadgets. Which one do I love more? There's only one way to find out!


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> If it ran stock Android, had a proper HD screen and wasn't made by LG I'd go for it.


I like LG.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

It's now confirmed as coming to the UK next month. 

I'm really interested in this phone.


----------



## mack (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks quite nice, not sure what the build quality of LG phones are like so I'd do some checking on that, there should be a truck load of new devices announced at CES in the new year so us Droid fanboys should have plenty of choice when it comes to getting something new.


----------



## mattie (Dec 22, 2010)

Any thoughts on how much this is likely to cost through contract?  I assume more than HTCs, would it be more than an iPhone, do we reckon?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

An HDMi out? 

How much HD video can you reasonably store on a _phone_...?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> An HDMi out?
> 
> How much HD video can you reasonably store on a _phone_...?


 
With a 64GB card, a fair amount.

It's a very tempting handset, but the rumours for the iPhone 5 are even more tempting what with talk of LTE and NFC. Although admittedly neither are in use in the UK.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

what is the battery like?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2010)

Quick question on a slight tangent. My most used iPhone apps are:

Guardian
National Rail
Facebook
Sky Sports Football Score Centre
Kindle
BBC News
iFooty
Last.fm
TomTom

when I last used Android, few of them had an equivalent official app and the third-party version just didn't cut it. How does the land lie with the above now?

Cheers!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> With a 64GB card, a fair amount.



In full 1080? 

Genuine query, btw. However, my mate went to rip a blu ray of mine the other day (to test his new laptop's drive, honestly) and was surprised the disc was read as being 30 odd gig. He gave up at that point. 

Anyway, it's a fucking _phone_. My laptop can already do that, and I always have that with me anywhere I'd want to plug into a TV. And has a MUCH bigger HDD.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> In full 1080?
> 
> Genuine query, btw. However, my mate went to rip a blu ray of mine the other day (to test his new laptop's drive, honestly) and was surprised the disc was read as being 30 odd gig. He gave up at that point.
> 
> Anyway, it's a fucking _phone_. My laptop can already do that, and I always have that with me anywhere I'd want to plug into a TV. And has a MUCH bigger HDD.


 
I don't really care about HD content, but I do like the idea of being able to lob films on my phone from the PC in the utility room and then plug it into the telly in the bedroom, for example. Right now we burn DVDs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

my 1080 h264 films weigh in at about 10gb  each    so yeah  easy 10 hours


----------



## mack (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't really care about HD content, but I do like the idea of being able to lob films on my phone from the PC in the utility room and then plug it into the telly in the bedroom, for example. Right now we burn DVDs.


 
Same here, I download movies at work and then transfer it to the phone, it would save a step if all I had to do was plug the phone in to the TV.

@Shippy - still only going to get a day with moderate use out these phones.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't really care about HD content, but I do like the idea of being able to lob films on my phone from the PC in the utility room and then plug it into the telly in the bedroom, for example. Right now we burn DVDs.


 
Fair enough. As I say, I've got a laptop.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

mack said:


> @Shippy - still only going to get a day with moderate use out these phones.


 
so basically full hd  if left pluged in


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> my 1080 h264 films weigh in at about 10gb  each    so yeah  easy 10 hours


 
64/10 = 6.4...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 22, 2010)

6.4 films i would guess is near 10 hours


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 6.4 films i would guess is near 10 hours


 
Damn. Good point.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Quick question on a slight tangent. My most used iPhone apps are:
> 
> Guardian
> National Rail
> ...


 
Think there are official apps for all those bar iFooty and TomTom. But then there's Google Navigation on Android 2.X


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Fair enough. As I say, I've got a laptop.


 
So do I, but it looks unseemly perched in front of the telly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> So do I, but it looks unseemly perched in front of the telly.


 
Errr, righto. 

Clearly, I'm not feng-shui enough.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Errr, righto.
> 
> Clearly, I'm not feng-shui enough.


 
I like things to look tidy.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 22, 2010)

editor said:


> Unless the pricing goes into the 'insane' category, then this is looking a lot, lot more interesting than the Nexus S.
> 
> *Being able to plug in a mobile straight into a TV is something I've been after for ages - no need to lug a laptop about for presentations!*
> 
> Course it does. You can choose from a wide range of excellent MP3/media players on Android.


 
Every iPhone created could plug into a TV using S-Video or Component, just needed to buy the ridiculously expensive cables.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I like things to look tidy.


 
So if just move this over here, will you freak out?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2010)

Chris:

Guardian - Guardian Anywhere is supposed to be good, but I've never used it.
National Rail - Yep
Facebook - Yep
Sky Sports Football Score Centre - No idea
Kindle - yep
BBC News - just use the website, surely?
iFooty - no idea
Last.fm - Yep
TomTom - use GMaps navigation, it's better, albeit you need a net connection, but where on earth can't you get one of those?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2010)

It's LG though


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 23, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Chris:
> TomTom - use GMaps navigation, it's better, albeit you need a net connection, but where on earth can't you get one of those?


 
When abroad, it costs a fortune.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I like things to look tidy.


 
Do you have any Welsh in you ?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> With a 64GB card, a fair amount.
> 
> It's a very tempting handset, but the rumours for the iPhone 5 are even more tempting what with talk of LTE and NFC. Although admittedly neither are in use in the UK.


The iPhone5 is very unlikely to come with either a removable battery or a microSD card slot, so that puts it at a bit of a disadvantage for movie viewing. 



hiccup said:


> Think there are official apps for all those bar iFooty and TomTom. But then there's Google Navigation on Android 2.X


Google Navigation is both free and in a recent head to head test proved far better than any of the other satnav apps:



> Is free satnav really good enough to keep pace with the paid-for software? Our final leaderboard reveals that Google Maps was more than half an hour quicker than even a top-of-the-range TomTom over the course of our four challenges, suggesting it’s more than a match for products costing hundreds of pounds.
> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/359647/satnav-challenge-the-final-verdict


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

G_S said:


> It's LG though


 What's your hang up with LG? They make some great tech (like the monitors I'm staring at now) and the company has - in my moderate experience as a reviewer - proved to be one of the nicest I've ever dealt with.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

G_S said:


> It's LG though


 What's your hang up with LG? They make some great tech (like the monitors I'm staring at now) and the company has - in my moderate experience as a reviewer - proved to be one of the nicest I've ever dealt with.


----------



## paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

Can I make a (futile) plea to all tech writers everywhere: Please say what the resolution actually is, rather than use acronyms I have to google. The resolution. That's all. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Can I make a (futile) plea to all tech writers everywhere: Please say what the resolution actually is, rather than use acronyms I have to google. The resolution. That's all. Thank you.


I almost always do.

From the article I linked to in the OP:



> Full set o’top notch specs
> 
> The Optimus 2X packs a generous 4-inch WVGA screen (*that’s 800 x 480 pixels in normal language*), and inside the slim casing lurks an accelerometer, gyro sensor, micro-USB port and support for HDMI mirroring, a natty*technology*that lets you view phone content on external displays at full HD quality.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> What's your hang up with LG? They make some great tech (like the monitors I'm staring at now) and the company has - in my moderate experience as a reviewer - proved to be one of the nicest I've ever dealt with.



I agree they do make nice tech, I've got an LG screen as well, its just most of their phones I've played with I havn't been impressed, but tbf its been a while since I've used one.


----------



## paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> I almost always do.
> 
> From the article I linked to in the OP:


 
*nods & smiles*


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> *nods & smiles*


It annoys me too - I'll get a press release saying that the screen is in QVGA  resolution or whatever, and I haven't a clue what that means.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> What's your hang up with LG?


 
It's not a Mac.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> The iPhone5 is very unlikely to come with either a removable battery or a microSD card slot, so that puts it at a bit of a disadvantage for movie viewing.



A slight disadvantage - I'll just plug it in. Don't often have an HDTV with me on the go!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> A slight disadvantage - I'll just plug it in. Don't often have an HDTV with me on the go!


I hope you're not seriously arguing that the lack of a microSD card slot and a removable battery is a _good_ thing?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> I hope you're not seriously arguing that the lack of a microSD card slot and a removable battery is a _good_ thing?


 
I'm not sure how you could construct that from what I said?  I agreed that it was a disadvantage.

I does look a nice phone, but I think it's going to be difficult moving from an iPhone to any other phone unless they replicate the build quality.

I've got a while to decide anyway. I could upgrade as of 8th Feb, but happy to wait until the summer or beyond. I think it'd make sense to judge the iPhone 5 vs the competition at the time.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Build quality? iPhone? Have you had a stroke? Isn't the internet awash with tales of cracked screens and broken iPhones after a minor drop onto a carpet?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2010)

The internet is awash with people that think the US government blew up the WTC.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

And there it is.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Build quality? iPhone? Have you had a stroke? Isn't the internet awash with tales of cracked screens and broken iPhones after a minor drop onto a carpet?


 
Other handsets I've tried just feel a bit plasticy.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

So say what you mean then: aesthetics. Not build quality.

Which isn't to say aesthetics aren't important. My HTC Hero is far superior to the iPhone4 in terms of build quality but aesthetically the iPhone4 is leagues ahead.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Other handsets I've tried just feel a bit plasticy.


The HTC Legend is very well built indeed, as are the Evo and Droids I've played with.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> So say what you mean then: aesthetics. Not build quality.
> 
> Which isn't to say aesthetics aren't important. My *HTC Hero is far superior to the iPhone4 in terms of build quality* but aesthetically the iPhone4 is leagues ahead.


 
How can you back that statement up exactly?  I've got my iP4 well wet and dropped it far more times than my 3G and its still working just fine, as does my old 3G. Does that make it more or less well built?

It reminds me of the people that review PC power supplies by just plugging them in to their gaming rig.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> So say what you mean then: aesthetics. Not build quality.


 
Well, it's a combination of the two, isn't it?


----------



## paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

Dropped my iPhone 4 and 3G several times, no probs.

Refused, have you ever owned one? I assume not.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunray said:


> How can you back that statement up exactly?  I've got my iP4 well wet and dropped it far more times than my 3G and its still working just fine, as does my old 3G. Does that make it more or less well built?
> 
> It reminds me of the people that review PC power supplies by just plugging them in to their gaming rig.


 Without getting into a daft "my phone's tougher than yours" argument, I think it's fair to say that the iPhone 4 - whilst being aesthetically very pretty indeed - is not the toughest of phones.

It's certainly not as tough as it predecessor.

Not quite sure what all  this iPhone stuff is doing in this thread, btw.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Without getting into a daft "my phone's tougher than yours" argument, I think it's fair to say that the iPhone 4 - whilst being aesthetically very pretty indeed - is not the toughest of phones.
> 
> It's certainly not as tough as it predecessor.
> 
> Not quite sure what all  this iPhone stuff is doing in this thread, btw.


 
Because my next phone is going to be iPhone or a decent Android handset so I'm comparing the two propositions.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Because my next phone is going to be iPhone or a decent Android handset so I'm comparing the two propositions.


Kinda seems to me that your mind is more or less mind up on that score, no?

I mean, if you prefer the way Apple does things, and you're happy with their compromise of gloss and slick over more user choice and a more open platform, then I can't see you switching. After all, you switched from the HTC Desire - a phone some declared to be better than the iPhone 4 - to a 3GS!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> Kinda seems to me that your mind is more or less mind up on that score, no?
> 
> I mean, if you prefer the way Apple does things, and you're happy with their compromise of gloss and slick over more user choice and a more open platform, then I can't see you switching. After all, you switched from the HTC Desire - a phone some declared to be better than the iPhone 4 - to a 3GS!


 
Yeah, the Desire was disappointing, but I still live in hope of an Android handset becoming an iPhone beater. I'm not an Apple fanboi by any means, in fact, historically I've been one of the bigger pro-alternative voices on here. I just happen to think the iPhone is still the best handset and OS available. But stuff like HDMI out piques my interest considerably.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, the Desire was disappointing, but I still live in hope of an Android handset becoming an iPhone beater. I'm not an Apple fanboi by any means, in fact, historically I've been one of the bigger pro-alternative voices on here. I just happen to think the iPhone is still the best handset and OS available. But stuff like HDMI out piques my interest considerably.


But there's the thing: I MUCH preferred the Desire to the 3GS, which would rather suggest that the iPhone's more your thing whatever any new Android phone might look like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

editor said:


> But there's the thing: I MUCH preferred the Desire to the 3GS, which would rather suggest that the iPhone's more your thing whatever any new Android phone might look like.


 
Yeah, it's certainly possible. But if the Android apps can up their game to rival the iPhone's then most of my issues would be answered.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, it's certainly possible. But if the Android apps can up their game to rival the iPhone's then most of my issues would be answered.


Did you have an iphone before the desire?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, it's certainly possible. But if the Android apps can up their game to rival the iPhone's then most of my issues would be answered.


The only app that I couldn't find an equivalent for on the HTC was the Jamie Oliver iPhone one that Eme downloaded. I can't say that was too much of a loss 

There are still a few niche areas where the iPhone wins on apps, but I haven't found anything - and I really mean _nothing_ - that I'm missing, although for some it may be an issue. 

There are advantages with the Android OS too - Flash support, better multitasking, wi-fi hotspot, memory cards/spare batteries and desktop widgets etc etc. 

You pays yer money etc etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

WTF, yes. 

Editor, the equivalent apps, in my experience, were pretty inferior.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> WTF, yes.
> 
> Editor, the equivalent apps, in my experience, were pretty inferior.


One of the apps I use most on Android is Tweetdeck and the Android version is markedly superior to the iPhone one. Same goes for the music player and photo app. That's not to say that the same doesn't apply in reverse for some apps mind. Most of the ones I use are the same on both platforms though.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 23, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> WTF, yes.
> 
> Editor, the equivalent apps, in my experience, were pretty inferior.


 
righto.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2010)

But before the iPhone I had a series of HTC phones running on WM, the Nokia N95, a Blackberry and a Palm Treo. I'm not a blinkered iPhone user or new to the 'scene'.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 24, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> My HTC Hero is far superior to the iPhone4 in terms of build quality


 


Course it is.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> But before the iPhone I had a series of HTC phones running on WM, the Nokia N95, a Blackberry and a Palm Treo. I'm not a blinkered iPhone user or new to the 'scene'.


I was more wondering because I can see if you've used iphone apps and then moved to android you would probably miss stuff or be less happy with the alternatives. I've never had an iphone and utterly love my desire. It does everything my brothers iphone does and I prefer my keyboard and the openness and I don't use itunes. 

I was merely curious.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 24, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> I was more wondering because I can see if you've used iphone apps and then moved to android you would probably miss stuff or be less happy with the alternatives. I've never had an iphone and utterly love my desire. It does everything my brothers iphone does and I prefer my keyboard and the openness and I don't use itunes.
> 
> I was merely curious.


 
I'd probably be the same had I not used the iPhone first. I suppose I'm the phone equivalent of going from a Mac to a PC and going "it's pretty clunky, isn't it?!".


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm typing this on my laptop while using my Desire as a wi-fi hotspot and connecting via 3G. That rocks!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 24, 2010)

editor said:


> I'm typing this on my laptop while using my Desire as a wi-fi hotspot and connecting via 3G. That rocks!


Exchange netbook for laptop and that was me in the pub last week.   I usually just browse from my phone tbh. My netbook is slower and dodgy at flash.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 24, 2010)

I have tethering enabled on my 3GS.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 24, 2010)

wi-fi hotspot on the desire is ridiculously easy isn't it? a couple of colleagues at work don't have permission to access our wi-fi, so i let them jump on mine using wi-fi hotspot. they were dead impressed, i felt a little smug


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have tethering enabled on my 3GS.


Not quite the same though, is it?

All Desire users have to do is press 'wi-fi hotspot' and then have people instantly sharing their 3G connection over wi-fi. It's a brilliant feature and one that I'm really appreciating right now seeing as I'm nowhere near a phone line, let alone a broadband connection.

Have to say that o2's 3G connection is well nippy too.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 25, 2010)

Slightly OT, but how much does data cost on 3G these days? Do you get decent speeds, or do you have to train your browser not to load the graphics?

Oh, and Happy Christmas!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 25, 2010)

It's not the same at all, no.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm just old now, but I really don't see why you'd change from say a Desire to this, unless you have massively more money than sense.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2010)

If the camera proves to be a lot better than the one on the Desire, that's all the justification I'd need...


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2010)

As I said, then


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2010)

mauvais said:


> As I said, then


If the camera's good enough to take sellable photos, then there's a good chance it's end up saving me money.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2010)

editor said:


> If the camera's good enough to take sellable photos, then there's a good chance it's end up saving me money.


 
Would be nice, but can't see a camera phone being able to do that!


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2010)

G_S said:


> Would be nice, but can't see a camera phone being able to do that!


Ahem:

http://www.wirefresh.com/nokia-n8s-camera-proves-good-enough-for-a-glossy-mag-front-cover/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2010)

Interesting...things are getting better. 



> the Nokia N8 wheeled out because the publishers, “wanted to show that it is not the hardware that makes a good photographer but rather the technical execution of an idea.”
> 
> Naturally, we very much agree with those sentiments but having a team of top photographers, lighting whizzkids and Photoshop bright sparks on hand doesn’t exactly hurt either.



TBF I've got some great pics from camera phones before, but they've always been in perfect conditions and its one area that smart phones could do better.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 26, 2010)

One thing I'll say for the n8 is that the camera is nice.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 28, 2010)

The internet says the Tegra might be £470 with no contract. http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/will-lg-optimus-2x-uk-price-be-470--916892 Similar to the iPhone 4, and £40 more than the Nexus S.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

It's still looking good:









> Overall, we're very impressed indeed with LG Optimus 2X. It's light, speedy and we can't wait to try out some more hardcore action on it, such as loading it with 3D games and video and other applications all at once, as we're now standing at the precipice of full-on dual core use in smartphones.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ands-on-lg-optimus-2x-review-919478?artc_pg=1


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds very nice indeed but likely to slide into q2 sucks. 

It'll probably be the Desire HD for me then, with the DLNA box for the telly on the side perhaps.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

*want!



A bit more info: http://www.androidguys.com/2011/01/05/ces-2011-lg-optimus-2x-info/


----------



## mack (Jan 6, 2011)

More video of the phone in action..


----------



## mack (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/06/lg-optimus-black-and-optimus-2x-hands-on/

some nice images in the gallery - BGR seems impressed.


----------



## Teepee (Jan 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Unless the pricing goes into the 'insane' category, then this is looking a lot, lot more interesting than the Nexus S.
> 
> Being able to plug in a mobile straight into a TV is something I've been after for ages - no need to lug a laptop about for presentations!
> 
> Course it does. You can choose from a wide range of excellent MP3/media players on Android.



you can plug the n900 into a tv. the headphone socket doubles as a tv-out

edit:

Good luck opening a presentation in maemo though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

Teepee said:


> you can plug the n900 into a tv. the headphone socket doubles as a tv-out
> 
> edit:
> 
> Good luck opening a presentation in maemo though



You can plug most phones into a telly - it's just that you normally need proprietary cables to do so.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

mack said:


> http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/06/lg-optimus-black-and-optimus-2x-hands-on/
> 
> some nice images in the gallery - BGR seems impressed.


 Pretty high praise:



> The graphics on this thing were stunning, the screen is gorgeous, and the phone absolutely flies along.



Being able to plug a phone straight into any TV is going to be ace - and a great way to share content with friends. I am very close to being sold on the LG.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

Gah. Want. Which means resisting getting a new toy for at least a month.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2011)

At Christmas this year, I went for a snowy mountain walk with my brother and wanted to show my Mum the pics - this phone would have been ace for that.

And then there's the prospect of surfing on a big screen too.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

It's now on pre order at Expansys with a late Feb release;
http://www.wirefresh.com/lg-optimus-2x-now-on-pre-order-with-feb-uk-release/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been there a while, in fact. Price has crept up, it started off at £450.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm also liking the look of the Motorola Atrix...


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2011)

Whoosh!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

> editor said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite the same though, is it?
> ...



Even on my ancient touch HD this feature was a godsend!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2011)

Another review. Looks like it's one firmware update from possible perfection:



> There is no doubt that the LG Optimus 2X is a hugely powerful device. It just keeps rolling on no matter what you throw at it. We were blown away with the Full HD performance streaming through the HDMI into a TV – at this point in time it’s the best performance in this role we’ve seen.
> 
> The screen is excellent and the build quality is ok, even if the design and materials aren’t quite as premium as we suspect others will try and offer. The response is fantastic and although LG has tinkered here and there, some of their changes we quite like. Others, like the keyboard is easily rectified. But that’s always the story with Android: very often, if you don’t like it, you can do something about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

Um if I'm paying a whole heap of cash I'd like my phone to be stable out of the box!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um if I'm paying a whole heap of cash I'd like my phone to be stable out of the box!


The phone hasn't actually been released yet, so they'll be using pre production units.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

editor said:


> The phone hasn't actually been released yet, so they'll be using pre production units.



Ah that would explain this less than stella review (here's hoping it's only a pre production reason why they have stuffed it full of shitware). I really like the look of this phone I have to say but the short comings are a bit off putting...


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah that would explain this less than stella review (here's hoping it's only a pre production reason why they have stuffed it full of shitware). I really like the look of this phone I have to say but the short comings are a bit off putting...


The Motorola Atrix is calling my name too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

editor said:


> The Motorola Atrix is calling my name too...


 
I dunno about that, it'll will be a cold day in hell before I pay for a Motorola phone, I've literally never heard anyone having a good experience with their devices no matter what model or range!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

Lengthy video review from a couple days back:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2011)

Engadget have their review online.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 7, 2011)

As do anandtech.

I'm looking at a new smartphone and this should be a strong front runner however i've had bad experiences with LG phones in the past and this instability issue means i'll probably hold off for a HTC model...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

Means you'll get sense as well. 

Can understand many preferring stock android, but I don't mind it and would rather use then any of the other customized offerings.


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think customised UI's should be optional really. As nice as sense UI is I much prefer how my mum's Nexus S running stock Android looks.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

It's just picked up a pretty amazing review here and the battery life looks very good:


> Battery
> The battery on this device has been surprisingly excellent. While we’re still having less than favorable results with battery time on the LTE version of 4G phone the HTC ThunderBolt, T-Mobile’s 4G seems to have little to no effect on the battery at all. One full day of medium to high use has seemed to be about the amount of time you’ll be able to use this phone without a need for a charge. That’s impressive when you understand fully what this phone is capable of. When I write this review, the phone has been up with no charge for 15:30 hours with medium to high usage, (see that video up there with the games being flipped in and out? I just did that,) and the battery is still at 45%. I played about 30 minutes of a high def video on the phone as well



The wrap up:


> Should you buy this phone?
> Of course you should! It’s freaking amazing, and especially if you want to compete with the upcoming power of the G-Slate, you’re going to need the overclockable power of the G2x on your side. It’s a race to the top! Yours truly reviews phones VERY often and uses a single Android at a time for a carry-around. Will the G2x replace the phone I’ve been carrying around for the past couple of weeks? Sure it will!



http://androidcommunity.com/t-mobile-g2x-review-20110417/


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2011)

> Will the G2x replace the phone I’ve been carrying around *for the past couple of weeks*? Sure it will!


Well that's high praise isn't it! A phone good enough to temporarily hold a man's attention.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2011)

Be interested to see what a more objective source says tbh...


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Well that's high praise isn't it! A phone good enough to temporarily hold a man's attention.


It is if you have a drawerful of the very latest phones.


----------



## mack (Apr 18, 2011)

Bought this last week, now rooted and running a stable modaco custom rom, this took out all the LG customisations and Anti Virus software.

It runs extremely fast, no lag between screens or multiple apps, battery life has actually been very good, first day or two was a bit worrying but now I've stopped playing around with it so much it easily lasts a good day and a half with normal use. Web browsing is a lot more fun and fast, flash works fine, camera is average but I tend to take artsy fartsy shots with vignette anyway.

I decided to go for this instead of waiting for the Galaxy II as I don't think Samsungs build quality is that great or HTC Sensation as it's likely to have a signed boot loader which means the clever people who create the custom roms likely won't bother with it if it's too hard to hack.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a lot to tempt me towards this rather than the Sensation or Galaxy SII, but 512MB RAM puts me off.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

Another review: 


> We were downright enthralled about T-Mobile's G2x after our recent hands-on at CTIA, and we're even more impressed with LG's Tegra 2 handset now that we've lived with it for a few days. The Galaxy S 4G might have a better display, but there's no doubt that the G2x is T-Mobile's new flagship -- at least until the HTC Sensation becomes available. Not counting Google's Nexus phones, the G2x is the best Android handset that's graced our pockets.
> 
> It strikes an impressive balance between powerful, quality hardware, and stock, undiluted software. It also speaks volumes of T-Mobile's commitment to plain Android. Sure, we'd have preferred a slightly nicer, higher resolution screen along with a more sensitive touch panel; throwing in Gingerbread from the start -- together with an easy mechanism to remove the bundled apps -- would've also been appreciated.
> 
> Finally, a more polished camera user experience (one that doesn't halt our thumping trance beats each time we fire it up) would be just lovely. Regardless of these quirks, we're left with a solid device today and room for future growth, something that can't be said about too many smartphones these days. Let's just hope LG delivers updates in a timely manner to unleash the G2x's full potential.



http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/20/t-mobile-g2x-review/


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2011)

And another, generally positive, review. 


> If you’re in the market for a big phone, you should certainly at least give the G2x a look. And if you’re interested in the future of Android as a gaming platform, this is probably the best device to test on or just have fun with. And if you’re a ROM hacker looking at trying to get 3.0 on a phone or just love to get cool unsigned apps on your handset, this could be a good choice, as it’s powerful enough to handle anything out there currently and do work (like operating a VM or something) on which other phones might choke. But for the casual user who hears it’s a powerful phone with a big screen, I’d have to recommend they look into the other powerful phones with big screens out there before throwing down on this one in particular.
> 
> http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/04/20/review-t-mobile-g2x-optimus-2x/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Another review:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/20/t-mobile-g2x-review/


 
It looks nice, and makes the 'next smartphone' decision even more difficlt with another model to add alongside the Sensation and the Galaxy II. One thing I noticed on the engadget review though, the video shot on that phone seemed a little jerky when he moved around.  The video was crisp enough but the refresh rate left a lot to be desired.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still torn between the Sensation and Galaxy, so far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm still torn between the Sensation and Galaxy, so far.


 
I'm leaning toward the Sensation as my next phone...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd wait to see what happens with unlocking, if I were you. Depends how often you change your phone of course - if it's sub-1 year then might as well keep it stock anyway.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm leaning toward the Sensation as my next phone...


 
Me too. The build quality and durabilty of HTC handsets, coupled with the community support, make the Sensation the obvious choice despite Samsung's slightly better specs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Me too. The build quality and durabilty of HTC handsets, coupled with the community support, make the Sensation the obvious choice despite Samsung's slightly better specs.


 
Yup that's my thinking also...


----------

